# Artificial leaf moves closer to reality



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Artificial leaf moves closer to reality[url].



> *MIT researchers develop a device that combines a solar cell with a catalyst to split water molecules and generate energy.*


-- Tom


----------



## sloperchef (Jun 11, 2011)

but isint a solar cell already energy? and what is the catalyst they used?arnt all cells energy?


----------

